# Creedal Memorization



## JohnGill (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope this is the appropriate place for this thread.

Is anyone currently attempting to memorize the Heidelberg Catechism w/scripture proofs or the Westminster Larger Catechism w/scripture proofs?

Or is there someone out there looking to start this process and would like an accountability partner?

Also, to all of you who have memorized either of these two documents, how has it affected your life?


I'm memorizing the Heidelberg Catechism from "Doctrinal Standards, Liturgy, and Church Order."


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 22, 2008)

I memorized the Catechism as a young man, but in bite-size installments.

However, when I went to seminary, I was required to memorize the entire Catechism except Lord's Days 28-29. It was a huge blessing. When I'm preparing sermons or when I'm teaching my own children, the Catechism always resonates in my mind. As part of my seminary training, I also had to memorize 400-500 proof-texts from Scripture per year -- also an enormous blessing. All this memorizing took a lot of effort, but it was well worth it.


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 22, 2008)

*Proof-texts?*



Guido's Brother said:


> I memorized the Catechism as a young man, but in bite-size installments.
> 
> However, when I went to seminary, I was required to memorize the entire Catechism except Lord's Days 28-29. It was a huge blessing. When I'm preparing sermons or when I'm teaching my own children, the Catechism always resonates in my mind. As part of my seminary training, I also had to memorize 400-500 proof-texts from Scripture per year -- also an enormous blessing. All this memorizing took a lot of effort, but it was well worth it.



Do you know the total of individual verses in the Heidelberg Catechism? 

Or were the 400 to 500 proof-texts per year dealing with the categories in systematic Theology? If so, is there a list online of these somewhere.

Thanks for the input; it's always encouraging to know of others who have done this before.


----------



## Seb (Jul 22, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> [...] I was required to memorize the entire Catechism except Lord's Days 28-29. [...]



I too have a yearning to memorize the HC. But, if I may ask, why weren't you required to memorize Lord's Days 28-29?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 22, 2008)

Seb said:


> I too have a yearning to memorize the HC. But, if I may ask, why weren't you required to memorize Lord's Days 28-29?



Because my Symbolics professor believed in grace. 

Seriously, they're the longest QAs in the Catechism and he felt they were a bit verbose.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 22, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> [
> 
> Do you know the total of individual verses in the Heidelberg Catechism?
> 
> ...



No, I don't know the total verses and it may depend on the translation/edition that you're using.

The proof-texts were in Systematic Theology and most of them came from Louis Berkhof's Textual Aid to Systematic Theology. I don't think it's available on-line.


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 23, 2008)

*Thanks for the title*



Guido's Brother said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You're right it's not online. I checked ccel.org, archive.org, and books.google.com. It is available via used book sites and inter-library loan. From what I've read of it, it is similar to a project I've been doing on my own in collating scripture proofs. Back to work I guess.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 23, 2008)

I memorized all the question/answers of the Shorter catechism (done forgot it mostly now) and selections from the Heidelberg (like the first one, a beautiful piece of writing).


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 23, 2008)

I am working on the Larger Catechism. I have found the memory work to be very helpful with my preaching, and profitable overall.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 23, 2008)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> I am working on the Larger Catechism. I have found the memory work to be very helpful with my preaching, and profitable overall.



I myself am beginning with the SC and will work on the LC next. I read one question per night to my 2 y/o daughter.


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 23, 2008)

*Count*



Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> I am working on the Larger Catechism. I have found the memory work to be very helpful with my preaching, and profitable overall.



Do you happen to have an actual count of all the proof texts used. I know the number given is around 1303. But I have yet to count up the total individual verses. I plan to memorize it after the HC. Naturally I'm memorizing the Baptist versions of both. 

Haven't decided if after the WLC and the HC, I will memorize Keach's Catechism or another reformed baptist catechism. Anyone here ever hear of Baptist Scriptural Catechism, 1850 by Henry Clay Fish, D.D.? I would like to find his complete catechism and memorize it.


----------



## JM (Jul 23, 2008)

I sent an email to TRR/Sam who runs Reformed Reader...hopefully he'll know where to find it.

j


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 25, 2008)

*Heidelberg Catechism audio*

Does anyone know where I can download an audio copy of the Heidelberg Catechism with scripture proofs?

GB, I'm currently going through Turretin's ET and compiling the verse list for each Topic.

Topic 1 has 427 verses. Of course you're memorizing the 1st 5 chapters of Proverbs, Galatians 2 & 3, Exodus 20 and Deuteronomy 26.

I'll post the list somewhere when I finished compiling it for Volume I. The format will be based on his Section breakdowns. Questions, then answer. Verses for each part of each section with part and section headings. Might be useful.


----------

